# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Ndihmoni njëri-tjetrin >  Kerkoj Qen sharri apo deltar Ilir sic i thone

## Sander_K

Kush mund te me ndihmoje, kerkoj nje kelysh qen sharri 3-6 muajsh maximal 10 muaj apo sic i thone deltari ilir, mashkull.Une ndodhem ne gjermani....kush ka mundesi te me ndihmoje, te me thote sa kushton ku mund ta gjej dhe a mund te me ndihmoje ta jej.Ju falemndrit

----------


## astriku

shko shoki te tregu i automjete ne prishtin dhe ki tgjitha llojet e qenve  mundet te kushtoj 100 euro nese esht 6-10 muaj e,50 nese esht klysh 3 muajsh tpershendes.

----------


## KUSi

Nese don te kesh race te paster te Deltarit Ilir ateher kliko tek kjo adrese qe eshte enkas per Deltarin Ilir:

 *FEDERATA KINOLOGJIKE E KOSOVËS* 

Ne kte adrese ke edhe kontakt telefoni te FKK-se ku mund te maresh edhe informacione me te sakta rreth Deltarit Ilir , kloko aty tek "info" dhe do gjesh me shume material  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## geezer

nje shok i jemi i ka ble dy qen dobermana para  pak muajve  tipi  osht i pasionun pas qenve edhe tash i shet te dyt  keta qe  do tju tregoj en foto  quhen* DOBERMANA* nese nuk gaboj edhe kta* posedojn PASOSHA QIPA*  qdo mirmbajtje qe i duhet nje qeni e kan keta  keta shiten per qmim 850 euro  vet i ka ble 1100 
njeri eshte femer njeri mashkull

----------


## Sander_K

kta doberman jane te bukur po ne gjermani nuk lejohen pa i kalu ne provim se hyjne ne rracen e qenve luftarake.dhe jane agresive, me t kafshu njeri ke shume probleme.Une kisha nje qen Rottweiler , 5 vjec 65 kile po me kafshoi nje grua ne pune dhe e hoqa.
Ndaj du nje qen te mire se kto jane rraca agresive dhe te hapin pune

----------

